# Lovebirds and breeding



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I recently rescued a pair of lovebirds, I was absolutely disgusted, their cage (which is not really suitable anyway) was the dirtiest cage ive ever seen (or smelt) had my partner pick them up as i was sick that day and i smelt them as soon as i opened the front door.
The floor was about 4 inches deep with old newspaper, poo, god knows what. They had an old shoebox as a nest on the floor, but there was 3 eggs scattered round the cage. 

They didnt have a single toy, cuttlebone, grit or anything. Im surprised they were still alive, but looked in good condition considering, although the male seemed underweight. 

Anyway i cleaned the cage thouroughly, and in the meantime gave me the oppotunity to check them over properly and let them have a fly round the room. all good. They now have everything they need and the male has put on weight. 

The woman who i took them from said they had always laid eggs but never hatched, it could be that i dont have a true pair, or the female didnt have the right conditions. 
A couple of things now concern me, they are busy nesting again in their new nestbox, i have seen mating twice.

1. they are different kind of lovebirds one being a lutino and one a fischers, ive heard people say different lovebirds should not be bred together?? 

2. If she has been laying for ages this has probably taken alot out of her, which worries me, should i seperate them for a while now to give her a break or will she produce eggs anyway? will it stress them more to be seperated? 

Im not sure now they have settled in which is the best route to take! 

I have supplied the best conditions i can for them for now, new nest box, fresh fruit/veg daily, grit, seed, cuttlebone, calcium, millet, toys etc. 
They are lovely little birds and i have fallen in love with them...they were not meant to stay but i fear they will be now


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Not into lovebirds I'm afraid, so I'm not up on mixed breeding.I would leave them together...she would probably lay anyway...
like you said,less stress for them.Sounds like you're looking after them well.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Not into lovebirds I'm afraid, so I'm not up on mixed breeding.I would leave them together...she would probably lay anyway...
> like you said,less stress for them.Sounds like you're looking after them well.


Thanks for reply, i will just make sure shes in tip top condition and leave them for now will have to try and find out more on mixed breeding


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Not into lovebirds I'm afraid, so I'm not up on mixed breeding.I would leave them together...she would probably lay anyway...
> like you said,less stress for them.Sounds like you're looking after them well.


Lovely birds in your sig? Are they all yours or bird that you long to own?:blush:


----------

